#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Θέματα που δεν υπάγονται στις παραπάνω θεματικές κατηγορίες >  > > >  >  > Διάφορα (γενικά) >  > > >  >  >  Επιστημονικό περιοδικό pape

## seismic

Ερώτηση.
Αν σε ένα πολύ καλό ξένο επιστημονικό περιοδικό με κριτές για πολιτικούς μηχανικούς γίνεις συγγραφέας και στείλεις ένα paper.
Αν αυτό το paper τελικά περάσει από τους κριτές και δημοσιευθεί, αυτό είναι μία απόδειξη ότι αυτά που γράφεις είναι σωστά?

----------


## seismic

Μια σοβαρή απορία για τα citation 
Στα άλλα φόρουμ με έχουν τρελάνει για την σπουδαιότητά του citation όταν γράφεις ένα paper.
Στα επιστημονικά περιοδικά δεν υπάρχει δείκτης που να δείχνει την σοβαρότητα ενός θέματος? Διαβάζω εκεί μέσα για μανταλάκια και για διαστημόπλοια. Τα μανταλάκια μπορεί να έχουν 10 citation και τα διαστημόπλοια κανένα. Φυσικό δεν είναι αυτό αφού όλοι ξέρουν τα μανταλάκια και κανένας σχεδόν από διαστημόπλοια?

----------


## seismic

*Η μέτρηση του ατομικού επιστημονικού έργου*
http://www.pneumon.org/822/newsid844/25
«Δεν δημοσιεύεις; Δεν υπάρχεις!»
Οταν έχεις «χάσει τον μπούσουλα» και ψάχνεις να βρεις τον ρόλο και το στίγμα σου στον πλανήτη, οι σοφοί του παρόντος και του παρελθόντος σκύβουν και σου ψιθυρίζουν: «Στην παιδεία, στην παιδεία επένδυσε!» Ακόμη και αν δεν μπορείς ως κράτος, ακόμη και αν σε κατέστησαν ζητιάνο της Ευρώπης, ο έρημος ο γονιός θα ψάξει στην τσέπη και θα δώσει το τελευταίο του ευρώ για την παιδεία του παιδιού του, για να το κάνει επιστήμονα!
Εκείνο που μας διαφεύγει συνήθως είναι πως η αγωνία για το μέλλον του παιδιού περιμένει και στην «άλλη μεριά του μπουκαλιού». Οσοι γίνονται επιστήμονες και καταφέρνουν να βρουν δουλειά στο επιστημονικό τους πεδίο, συνειδητοποιούν πολύ γρήγορα ότι τα εφηβικά τους όνειρα τούς οδήγησαν σε έναν λαβύρινθο που όλο και απομακρύνει την καταξίωσή τους και την αναγνώριση των όποιων επιτευγμάτων τους.
Δεν αναφερόμαστε στις όποιες παθογένειες των εν Ελλάδι ΑΕΙ, αλλά σε κάτι πολύ πιο γενικευμένο και παγκόσμιο. Κάτι που, παρά τον καθημερινό καταιγισμό ειδήσεων για εφευρέσεις και επιστημονικές ανακαλύψεις, έχει ήδη δημιουργήσει ένα κλίμα ασφυξίας στους επιστήμονες όλου του πλανήτη. Απλά ειπωμένο είναι το «Ποιος ελέγχει την εξέλιξη της επιστήμης;». Ποιος καθορίζει το ποιος θα κρίνει ποιον και πότε, το τι θα γίνει ευρύτερα γνωστό και τι θα «θαφτεί», το ποιος θα αξιοποιήσει τα ευρήματα και πώς... τελικά, το πότε ο επιστήμονας έχει ή όχι φωνή!
Ισως τώρα θεωρήσετε ότι είμαστε στα πρόθυρα της αποκάλυψης του τάδε ή του δείνα σεναρίου συνωμοσίας που έχετε ξανακούσει... Οχι, θα περιοριστούμε να αναφερθούμε σε κάτι που δεν χρειάστηκε συνωμοσία για να πετύχει. Ηταν μια οφθαλμοφανέστατη πορεία απεμπόλησης δικαιωμάτων, μια προδιαγεγραμμένη μαζική «πνευματική αυτοκτονία», αλλά... συνέβη. Το γιατί αφέθηκαν σε αυτήν οι φωστήρες των σχολείων του πλανήτη, οι πανεπιστημιακοί, είναι ανεξήγητο μόνο για όποιον παραμένει εξίσου με αυτούς ονειροπόλος.
http://www.tovima.gr/science/article/?aid=480234

----------

